# Lake Nipissing reports



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

My group is heading up to Nipissing next Friday, Aug 17. Any reports or advise? We're staying at Tall Pines Camp on Sandy Island on south shoe of the lake. Had been going in September, trying August this time. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Very shallow on that end. Good perch and walleye. If u get a chance go to Nosbonsing down the road. Nice pike in there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Haven't been there recently, but we've stayed at Tall Pines many times. We were shown all these spots by an old local indian guide named Francis who was one of the best fisherman and interesting guys I've ever met. Too bad you could only barely understand his english ) 

There's a long bay directly across the channel from the lodge. We caught lots of small pike trolling rapalas along the west side in 8-10'. There's a deeper hole (15-20') about 1/3 of the way down on the east side where we'd get walleye and jumbo perch jigging with crawlers. Got a 20# musky trolling red-eye right in front of Canoe Pass that connects Nipissing with the upper French River. While fighting the fish, we drifted into the pass and almost got swamped by larger boats coming through. Good times! If you've stayed in that area before I'm sure you know where it's at. If not, let me know.

We spent a lot of time in the upper French River. Once you get through Canoe Pass, there's a relatively thin channel on the right (west side) that leads back to a very long and wide bay. It's chock full of pike. We'd troll the north side and catch all that we wanted. I was younger and didn't have patience to work the deeper cuts where the big gators hang out. One other tip, after you get through Canoe Pass you can head east down the main channel. About a mile up, there's a rather large island in the middle of the channel. We'd fish northeast of the island a couple hundred yards in 20-25' of water and jig for walleye. I recall limiting out there in a couple hours. We also had luck working 15-25' points all along the north and south sides of the main channel with jigs and crawlers. Never did too well on walleye much shallower but you never know. 

Also caught a lot of pike just casting off the dock in front of the main building at Tall Pines when I was bored. Hope this helps and look forward to hearing how you guys do!


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

We were at Tall Pines Camp the week of August 18-25. Weather and fishing were great. Lots of bass, biggest ones over 4 1/2 lbs. The pike weren't big, largest just under 30". The six of us caught almost 300 fish, mostly pike and bass. Went walleye fishing one evening, caught enough to eat, since they have a slot size rule, where you you throw the ones back over 15 1/2". My brother-in law did catch, land and release a 49" muskie. Caught it on a 2" Bomber, trolling for pike. We're going back up next August. Seems like the weather, lack of bugs and fish were all cooperative.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

We go up every Aug as well but stay in Callander bay on the east side of the lake. We did we did really good, tons of walleye and pike. 
Heard rumors of the ministry closing the walleye season off next year from the folks at Billy Bobs as well as the people who own the cottages we rent... Did you hear anything about this??


----------

